# concerts at du arena



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

haven't been to a big concert in a long time and going to see kanye tomorrow night at du arena. there is no info anywhere other than it's kanye and doors open at 7 pm. 

for those of you who have been to shows there, any idea what sort of timeline there is? i assume there will be an opening act but when should we expect that to actually start? 

trying to get a sense of timing to plan transport, dinner etc. any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Main acts are usually expected on stage around 9pm - BUT sometimes they're late.

Get there early, as it's usually absolute chaos.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The only concert I went to was during the F1. We reached a bit late after dinner, and the show had already started, so the gates were pretty empty. The arena was quite full, but plenty of space to walk around and to grab a drink


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

F1 is slightly different to regular concerts though.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

9pm is usually a good indicator, but don't rely on it too much, I turned up for Eric Clapton at 8.30pm and he was already on stage, I missed a good few songs. But I guess he's old and wanted to get to bed early.

There likely won't be a support act, just the same terrible DJ they wheel out for every concert.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well Madonna rocked on stage at nearly 11pm - you just never know.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks guys. sounds like if we get there for 8 we shouldn't miss anything and if Yeezy takes his time getting on stage we can just sip beers and quietly make fun of people while we wait :gossip:


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

looks like we are going to be pressed for time due to work so a nice sit down dinner in abu dhabi is not going to happen. are there food stalls in the arena or quick food joints anywhere nearby where we can eat just before we head in?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's plenty of food stalls of questionable quality there (think a step down from Burger King). Most people stop at the gas station halfway there, they've got a food court there with Burger King, Costa Coffee, Dominos Pizza and Popeyes.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Slash*

I shall be rocking out to Slash tonight at Dubai Tennis Stadium. Anybody else going?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Gwayland7 said:


> I shall be rocking out to Slash tonight at Dubai Tennis Stadium. Anybody else going?


I went, great concert, couldn't believe it when Alice Cooper appeared on stage.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I went, great concert, couldn't believe it when Alice Cooper appeared on stage.


Unbelievable hey, fantastic show. Finally lived the dream to see Slash live. I managed to get right to the front of the stage too. Great night. :whoo: :clap2::drum: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Psykicker (Feb 13, 2013)

Slash was brilliant!! Myles Kennedy was undoubtedly a very talented performer. Not too many people know that he fronts an amazing band called Alter Bridge which consists of the rest of the members who are also members of the famed band, Creed. Overall a great concert!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Great night out and I managed to get right to the front of the queue for the bar very quickly! Great surprise to see Alice Cooper too.


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Whoooaaahhh! Alice Cooper was there???!!! 
Ah cripes!, now, I regret not going!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

And moving back to the DU Arena in Abu Dhabi. 

Sting will be performing on the 14th March
Guns N Roses play on the 28th March
Metallica are coming back on April 19th


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like I'll be working away for a month and will miss both Guns N Roses and Metallica. Not happy!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Looks like I'll be working away for a month and will miss both Guns N Roses and Metallica. Not happy!


And they were both out of this world last time.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> And they were both out of this world last time.


I saw G N' R in Vegas this past November and it was an awesome show. I will doing my best to go to this one.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> And they were both out of this world last time.


Yupp heard/read good things about Metallica's shows out here before.. going to this one.. hopefully it's as good lol...


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, don't know how I managed to miss the news that GnR were coming here.

I have now book my ticket. Great timing as I already have a hotel booked in AD for a few night, and it happens to coincide with the concert. Its meant to be.

1 happy rocker right here.


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> And moving back to the DU Arena in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Sting will be performing on the 14th March
> Guns N Roses play on the 28th March
> Metallica are coming back on April 19th


I've already seen 'Sting' and 'Metallica' before, so I'll probably skip them this time... but will surely be there for GnR! :clap2:


----------



## WeeWhiteWabbit (Sep 7, 2013)

Question: how does one get back at the end? We are going to killers but I'm concerned there won't be much transport out and a huge queue for any taxis. Any advice? Or am I worried for naught


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Well Madonna rocked on stage at nearly 11pm - you just never know.


A bit off topic but I thought Justin Bieber broke the record for being late on the stage !!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

WeeWhiteWabbit said:


> Question: how does one get back at the end? We are going to killers but I'm concerned there won't be much transport out and a huge queue for any taxis. Any advice? Or am I worried for naught


Get a hotel on Yas, or plan on waiting in line a long time.

There are sometimes buses from Dubai to Yas for some bigger shows. Not sure if this rates, but maybe worth looking into


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

So is anyone planning on hitting the Russell Peters show in Du Arena ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Get a hotel on Yas, or plan on waiting in line a long time.
> 
> There are sometimes buses from Dubai to Yas for some bigger shows. Not sure if this rates, but maybe worth looking into


er the Killers is at Atlantis on The Palm - DUBAI!!!! NOT the DU Arena, Abu Dhabi!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

WeeWhiteWabbit said:


> Question: how does one get back at the end? We are going to killers but I'm concerned there won't be much transport out and a huge queue for any taxis. Any advice? Or am I worried for naught


The Killers are performing at Sandance, Atlantis on the Palm DUBAI! This is not a DU Arena gig in Abu Dhabi - rock up there and you'll be by yourself with tumble weeds blowing by.

Transport back from Sandance events is always a complete nightmare. Careem.com have a special offer on for that event.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

saraswat said:


> So is anyone planning on hitting the Russell Peters show in Du Arena ?


Not me, because he once commented in an interview on an Indian TV channel that he always had the impression that India was a poor country but he realises we're quite rich because his concert was sold out.

That and he wasn't really witty during the interview at all, which only goes to show that his entire act is rehearsed and recycled. Bloody Canadian! LOL


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Not me, because he once commented in an interview on an Indian TV channel that he always had the impression that India was a poor country but he realises we're quite rich because his concert was sold out.
> 
> That and he wasn't really witty during the interview at all, which only goes to show that his entire act is rehearsed and recycled. Bloody Canadian! LOL


He probably was kidding, although I will admit he gets close to the line sometimes in his routines. Regardless I find him hilarious and am debating going. Been to his show about 4 years back in the Madinat, that was loads of fun.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

saraswat said:


> He probably was kidding, although I will admit he gets close to the line sometimes in his routines. Regardless I find him hilarious and am debating going. Been to his show about 4 years back in the Madinat, that was loads of fun.


Close to the line? He jumps over it and stomps all over it! I think he;s hysterical.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I saw a DVD of one of his shows, it was dire, straight from the "black people drive like this but white people drive like this" school of comedy.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I saw a DVD of one of his shows, it was dire, straight from the "black people drive like this but white people drive like this" school of comedy.


Well to be accurate it's more like "Indian's do it like this and Asian's do it like this, most of the time", but granted it's not for everyone. 

But then the same can be said for other acts, I for one don't get a lot of the U.K/Irish stand-up acts. Never been there or lived there, which I imagine has a lot to do with it ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I just don't find stand-up comedians funny. I go to the Laughter Factory once in a while because I am 'persuaded' by my friends and I always hope I will be pleasantly surprised but I never am! I particularly don't like stand-up comediennes. Every one I have ever seen seems to find it necessary to be crude to get a laugh. Please don't think I am being a prude because I really do have a sense of humor, but if that's all their routine consists of, it's boring!


----------

